# Enabling Video with RNS-510, coding?



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

Has anybody figured out the coding for the Tiguan with the NAV unit to allow the DVD Video to play after you put the car into drive? No, I'm not an idiot who would watch a movie while driving, but I'm sure my passengers would like to see, not just hear the movie while the car is in motion.
Anyone know how to do this yet? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Enabling Video with RNS-510, coding? (vdubnut_mike)*

Wrong forum.


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Enabling Video with RNS-510, coding? (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Wrong forum.

explain why you said that... your company's website posts the steps to enable and disable other options, and I am assuming that it could be a simple fix to allow the video to continue to play even with the car in motion, just like how you show people how to remove the sealtbelt chime.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/Golf5.html
am I missing something here?


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Enabling Video with RNS-510, coding? (vdubnut_mike)*

well I found this... http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...10%29 now I'm just wondering if the settings for Byte 07 Bit 02 does the same thing as the destination input of "only at stand still" and "up to 6km" from the older DVD based NAV system http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...oding. 
can anyone confirm this?
I'm just trying to figure this out before I get the car... I should probably just wait I guess. Thought someone would know here, but I guess not.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Confirmed to be the similar setting and therefor not what you are looking for. After all neither VCDS nor the factory tool support enabling Video in Motion (VIM), thats why I wrote "wrong forum".


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Got cha!








I'll have to mess with it and see what can be done then. It sucks, that because it's integrated into the rest of the car, that's why I can't get video in motion... where as if someone reto-fits this into their car, the can have VIM, but they lose out on a lot of other NAV related features... 
thanks for your comments! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (vdubnut_mike)*

There is an aftermarket module that plugs in to allow Video in Motion on the RNS's screen. I'm not sure if it can be done with coding alone.
Pegasussi unit

Kufatec has a unit also










_Modified by 83Caddy16v at 11:46 PM 10-18-2008_


----------



## majklcz (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (vdubnut_mike)*

There actually is solution!!!
Forget all modules and CAN filters, they have lots of undesired side effects.
You can enable the Video In Motion in the RNS navigation using software solution from Motordiag:
http://www.motordiag.eu/produkty/TV-ACTIVATOR/EN 
They have two versions - one is only for video unlock, the other one can do lot's of other tasks - such as PIN adjustment, car type setting, sking and logo change etc.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *majklcz* »_There actually is solution!!!
Forget all modules and CAN filters, they have lots of undesired side effects.
You can enable the Video In Motion in the RNS navigation using software solution from Motordiag:
http://www.motordiag.eu/produkty/TV-ACTIVATOR/EN 
They have two versions - one is only for video unlock, the other one can do lot's of other tasks - such as PIN adjustment, car type setting, sking and logo change etc.


HOLY CRAP... that is like 3-4 times the price of the TV Free unit from Kufatec...


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

yvrnycracer said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *majklcz* »_There actually is solution!!!
> Forget all modules and CAN filters, they have lots of undesired side effects.
> You can enable the Video In Motion in the RNS navigation using software solution from Motordiag:
> http://www.motordiag.eu/produkty/TV-ACTIVATOR/EN
> ...


 Yes but think about all the units you can program with there sw. If you program 3-4 cars you made your money back and the rest is just bank  

-F


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

vdubnut_mike said:


> Has anybody figured out the coding for the Tiguan with the NAV unit to allow the DVD Video to play after you put the car into drive? No, I'm not an idiot who would watch a movie while driving, but I'm sure my passengers would like to see, not just hear the movie while the car is in motion.
> Anyone know how to do this yet? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


I have figured out how to enable TV/DVD for Audi's 2g/3g mmi system with just the vag-com, that was a pretty cool unexpected twist. BTW I also have the above MRM software to code the RNS units, it works very well with no side effects most of the modules have. Comes in handy as it does alot of other things like change pin, change themes, HDD partitions, etc.

Frankie


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

vwaudivim said:


> I have figured out how to enable TV/DVD for Audi's 2g/3g mmi system with just the vag-com, that was a pretty cool unexpected twist. BTW I also have the above MRM software to code the RNS units, it works very well with no side effects most of the modules have. Comes in handy as it does alot of other things like change pin, change themes, HDD partitions, etc.
> 
> Frankie


PM sent


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Code3VW said:


> PM sent


Too bad your not down here in NY, I could hook you up. You could always ship the unit if you wanted. Just pay for overnight both ways and you'll have it back in no time

Frankie


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

vwaudivim said:


> Comes in handy as it does alot of other things like change pin, change themes, HDD partitions, etc.


Honestly? I have not heard a single case where a legal owner of such a unit needed to change their PIN or the serial number.  Themes can be changed via coding and changing partitions is also something even dedicated users extremely rarely need. Let's be realistic, the tool was made intentionally for people dealing with stolen or grey market units. The VIM function is just a bonus for the masses...

Still wrong forum guys...


----------

